# Vizesnyolcas



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!

Ma ütötte meg a fülemet ez a szó: _vizesnyolcas_ egy műsorban, és ugyan már hallottam, de most ébredtem rá, hogy nem tudom mit jelent. 
Pedig még csak nem is egy új kifejezés...

Köszi a segítségeteket a megfejtéséhez.


----------



## franknagy

A kisinas munkái közé tartozott, hogy a poros járdát locsolja föl. Locsolókannából öntve a vizet nyolcasokat rajzolt rá.
A vizesnyolcas ebből a minimális szakértelmet igénylő munkából vette át az emberre vonatkozó jelentését. 
_A vizesnyolcas tehát a munkahelyi hierarchia legalacsonyabb helyén álló, "*fontatlan" emberkét jelenti._


----------



## Zsanna

Na, azt nem is gondoltam volna, hogy személyt jelöl. Köszi, frank!

Most már csak arra kérdeznék rá, hogy a "fontatlan" alatt olyasmit értettél, hogy "súly nélküli", azaz, aki "nem számít"? (Mert ezt sem értem.)


----------



## AndrasBP

Bár a "fontatlan" nem létezik, de jól jönne, mint a "fontos" ellentéte.
Lásd még: pontos <> pontatlan, gondos <> gondatlan

A "vizesnyolcast" amúgy én is csak hallottam, de nem tudtam, mit jelent.


----------



## franknagy

@Zsanna, @AndrasBP megválaszolta a "fontatlan" szójátékomat, vagyis az egy _csak elvben képezhető szó_ a "fontos" ellentétére.


----------



## Zsanna

Aha! Ez egy magyar szóvicc volt akkor. 
Nekem a font-> súly /fontatlan -> súlytalan vonalon indultak be a gondolataim és a szövegösszefüggés sem segített jobban, de végül is majdnem oda lyukadtam ki, ahova kellett...

Köszi, mindkettőtöknek.


----------

